
Dear Telegram. Where is the open source code - TheAuditor
I am not the only one who is confused and want to decide on how this goes on or ends.<p>Four years ago you launched the Telegram messenger with a promise of a new and improved, privacy aware messaging application. You called to action the open source community and asked for their help and promised that you will be slowly rolling out your code base to the public starting with the client.<p>Even after four years, you have not moved an inch forward in open sourcing the cryptic server engine (allowing self hosting) or properly documented the so called military crypto you guys have created.<p>You seem to have purposefully invited in, taken help from the community and very maliciously violated that trust.<p>As for me, I am out.
======
dzmitry_lahoda
wire? /ad

